# Reporting numbers...



## Capt Lightning (Dec 31, 2021)

I read in the news today that , according to the ONS (Office for National Statistics) that 1 in 25 people in England had Covid.  Of course this is just an extrapolation from a small number of tests, but still 1 in 25 sounds bad.

Hang on, would it sound as bad if they had said 4 in 100,  or 40 in 1000 ?   I get very cynical when looking at these figures.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I read in the news today that , according to the ONS (Office for National Statistics) that 1 in 25 people in England had Covid.  Of course this is just an extrapolation from a small number of tests, but still 1 in 25 sounds bad.
> 
> Hang on, would it sound as bad if they had said 4 in 100,  or 40 in 1000 ?   I get very cynical when looking at these figures.


In the province where I live 1 or 2 die from Covid everyday.  However, over 8 people die from cancer everyday.  Do I get cynical when I see those Covid figures day after day after day?  You darn tootin' I get cynical!  I'm not scared of Covid but sure as hack I am scared of cancer!


----------



## rgp (Jan 3, 2022)

If the vaccine really works .... then the vaccinated are protected .... right ? The stats say that there has been a steady number / percentage of folks that remain unvaxxed. No increase in their numbers, no 'new' unvaxxed ...... then where is this surge in covid infections coming from ? 

And if the new variant "Omicron" is not much worse than a cold [as we have been told] then why all the fear over it ? 

One of the latest reports I've heard is an increase of infection amoung kids ? If true, is it due to the schools being back "in class" ? If so, perhaps we should once again close the schools ?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 3, 2022)

rgp said:


> If the vaccine really works .... then the vaccinated are protected .... right ? The stats say that there has been a steady number / percentage of folks that remain unvaxxed. No increase in their numbers, no 'new' unvaxxed ...... then where is this surge in covid infections coming from ?
> 
> And if the new variant "Omicron" is not much worse than a cold [as we have been told] then why all the fear over it ?
> 
> One of the latest reports I've heard is an increase of infection amoung kids ? If true, is it due to the schools being back "in class" ? If so, perhaps we should once again close the schools ?


you are correct... the unvaxxed numbers shrink  not grow....   

some people decide each day  to get the shots for what ever reason and that is nice IF by choice not FORCE...............

But if you believe mass media the unvaxxed are all ill and dropping like flies. even if they looked honestly that death rate is about the same since  covid began @1% or lower...

 so the  case numbers should be shrinking too....   
 so many still do not believe those with shots get sick and sometimes even hospitalized and die.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2022)

I only pay attention to the actual hospitalizations, intensive care, and death statistics.

In my area approx. 80-85% of the folks in those three categories are unvaccinated and the numbers are increasing.

The county is not attempting to do contract tracing because the numbers of people testing positive has grown to its highest level since the pandemic began.

I take it seriously because I smoked for half a century and I don’t want any form of respiratory illness.

I realize that there is a degree of risk in everything we do and that I’m largely responsible for my situation, but I do take the numbers seriously.


----------



## chic (Jan 4, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> I read in the news today that , according to the ONS (Office for National Statistics) that 1 in 25 people in England had Covid.  Of course this is just an extrapolation from a small number of tests, but still 1 in 25 sounds bad.
> 
> Hang on, would it sound as bad if they had said 4 in 100,  or 40 in 1000 ?   I get very cynical when looking at these figures.


I honestly believe that two years into this, which is where we stand shy of 1 month, almost everybody has had covid, and everybody else has been exposed without getting sick.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 4, 2022)

Apparently up to one third of people in hospital in the UK  "with covid", are actually in hospital for other conditions, but have tested positive for covid  without showing any symptoms.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 4, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Apparently up to one third of people in hospital in the UK  "with covid", are actually in hospital for other conditions, but have tested positive for covid  without showing any symptoms.


I had read that ot was two thirds were admitted for other ailments, then, after taking a required covid test they were found to be posititive for Covid.
So just imagine how many people have covid and do not even know it?

I like having the numbers. I think it might be important in how a person reads them and uses them though.


----------



## helenbacque (Jan 4, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I only pay attention to the actual hospitalizations, intensive care, and death statistics.
> 
> In my area approx. 80-85% of the folks in those three categories are unvaccinated and the numbers are increasing.
> 
> ...


I agree.  The only important numbers are hospitalizations, intensive care and deaths and, in time, permanent after effects.  It is still too new to document what permanent damage has been done.


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Apparently up to one third of people in hospital in the UK  "with covid", are actually in hospital for other conditions, but have tested positive for covid  without showing any symptoms.


This was on the news this evening, they were tested after being
admitted and found to have Covid.

The figures of people in hospital with Covid are flawed, to a certain
extent, because they didn't have to go to hospital because of Covid.

I think that if they split the numbers of who went because they had
as opposed to those who were there with something else first, we
might see the "Light at the End of the Tunnel".

The admissions because of Covid will be very small.

Mike.


----------

